# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Fonction Match

## sbouvetJD

Bonjour, j'aimerais effectuer un contrle de saisie d'une adresse e-mail.
J'ai un pattern du type
^[-0-9a-zA-Z._+&]+@([-0-9a-zA-Z]+[.])+[a-zA-Z]{2,6}$
Or Si je passe ce pattern dans la fonction, les () posent problme. Si je les enlve, le pattern est faux (puisqu' ce moment l il ne traiterait pas les adresses du genre moi@mon.domaine.com).
Si je modifie mon pattern en 
^[-0-9a-zA-Z._+&]+@[-0-9a-zA-Z.]+[a-zA-Z]{2,6}$
Cela est faux aussi car je pourrais avoir mon point n'importe o dans la chaine.

Votre aide est la bienvenue !

Stphane

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

A ma connaissance sous pb8, les caractres ( ) { } ne sont pas des mta caractres. Ils ne reprsentent qu'eux mme...

Essaye quelque chose comme:

^[0-9a-zA-Z._+&]+@[0-9a-zA-Z]+\.[0-9a-zA-Z]+\.[a-zA-Z]+$

A+

----------

